# [SOLVED] logitech c910 and Skype Crash



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm Dan.

I recently bought a Logitech C910 HD webcam. The software that came with the device works as advertized. I wanted to use this camera with Skype but Skype crashes when I click "Video Call".

My computer is custom build in parts from newegg.com.

My desktop has Windows 7 Ultimate X64 as an Operating System.

Here is what I put in the case.
-----------------------------------
*Computer Case*
Brand: AZZA
Series: Orion
Model: CSAZ-202EVO

*Motherboard*
Brand: BIOSTAR
Model: A870

*Video Card*
Brand: EVGA
Series: SuperClocked
Model: 01G-P3-1372-TR

*Power Supply*
Brand: CORSAIR
Model: CMPSU-650TX
Series: Enthusiast Series

*Central Processing Unit*
Brand: AMD
Series: Phenom II X4
Model: HDZ975FBGMBOX
*
Random Access Memory*
Brand: G.SKILL
Series: Ripjaws X Series
Model: F3-10666CL7Q-16GBXH
Type: 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
-----------------------------------

Skype launches okay on my desktop (as shown above) and laptop (not described).

*Desktop:* Launches fine. After 5 to 20 seconds Skype crashes or on clicking "Video Call"

*Laptop:* Launches fine. Crashes only when clicking "video call" and only when using the above described webcam. The laptop does not crash when the Logitech software and drivers are not installed; the webcam must also be unplugged (this is true for my desktop as well). _*The built in Webcam on my laptop works fine and is not a factor in troubleshooting_​
My laptop has Windows 7 Ultimate X64 as an Operating System.


----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: logitech c910 and Skype Crash*

I found a solution. I simply removed Skype and installed the beta version.


----------



## khalnayak (Jan 29, 2012)

I have found that the issue is just with the Windows 7 Ultimate X64 and not with the 32 bit, you can check out the same here.opcorn:


----------

